# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Paving costs

## Jo West

Hi,  I need some advice on paving costs.  I have about 100 sq m of paving to get done.   About half is drive way so would need concrete underneath.    The site is quite flat .   I plan to use small pavers - ie the ones about the size of a house brick,   About how much should it cost me to get someone to do this ?   Would laying costs reduce much if I choose larger pavers ?

----------


## varpy

Bit hard to tell when you can't see it Jo and I've never done a job that big so are of no help.  
Ring a local paver.Get some quotes and ask plenty of questions - depth of prep work, concrete, clean up, soldier courses etc.   :Smilie:

----------


## Terrian

(waits for Planned to see this thread....)

----------


## dazzler

Hi Jo 
Have you considered using stencilled concrete with reinforcement mesh in it, that way you have the strongest driveway possible and no maintenance issues.

----------


## Planned LScape

> (waits for Planned to see this thread....)

  haha.... 
I'm with Varpy....it's best for both contractor and client to see a job before giving a price. There are that many variables with excavation, access, pattern, pavers used, on sand or on mortar that giving a price is a bit of guesswork. 
Most decent large format pavers are between $40-$65/m², generally paving rates are around the $40-$50 mark, dependant on the above variables. 
But as I said, lots of variables and pays to get a few quotes and pick which guy knows what he's talking about, seems to be reliable and has a reasonable price for the quote. 
Pattern concrete is generally $70-$90 depending on colour, design, pattern, but to me nothing looks better than  quality pavers laid with a grouted joint line.

----------


## Terrian

> haha....

   :Biggrin:    

> But as I said, lots of variables and pays to get a few quotes and pick which guy knows what he's talking about, seems to be reliable and has a reasonable price for the quote.

  see, there's the trick, you have to know at least something about paving yourself to know which ones know what they are talking about....
Maybe if at least one of them is willing to show you previous work, that would help...   

> Pattern concrete is generally $70-$90 depending on colour, design, pattern, but to me nothing looks better than  quality pavers laid with a grouted joint line.

  one word, slate  :Smilie:

----------


## Jo West

Thanks everyone.  I agree,  large format pavers (and definitely, slate ! )  look better than the smaller brick-size oners, but I have so much paving to do.  I think using large format pavers versus the smaller ones will probably add about $2,500 to my material costs.   Are the laying costs similar for the two different sizes ?  
Also some people have told me that large format pavers shouldnt be used on a driveway, but others have said they should be OK if glued down.    Any advice on that ?

----------


## Planned LScape

I would tend to say no....If a standard grid pattern, larger pavers are heavier to cart and take longer to cut, but there is also less of them and 1 paver takes up more area than smaller pavers. Diamond patterns however would add to labour costs, or areas with curved or irregular borders which require a lot of cutting.  
Some paving companies do have 500 x 500mm pavers that are suitable for driveways and vehicular traffic. They do need to be on a good concrete base however, with a consistant strong mortar bed, a keying mixture applied to the back (bondcrete or cement/water paste), and expansion joints on larger areas. I probably wouldnt use large format pavers laid on sand for a driveway, I'de rather the strength of mortar.

----------

